# Firewood Chute



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2012)

We had a member on here who built one, my searches come up with nothing so any help is appreciated.

I think he used some metal roofing with 2x4's.

zap


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 18, 2012)

Spell it "chute" and see how that goes


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 18, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/basement-wood-box-chute.72992/


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Spell it "chute" and see how that goes


 After I put it up I realized what I did but you can't change it. I'm looking for just the chute, still searching.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## fox9988 (Jun 18, 2012)

I remember a post about someone using a large diameter pvc pipe to slide the wood through to the basement. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 18, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...lled-ankle-not-for-weak-stomachs.77133/page-2

Is this it? Cruise past the feet pics  to post # 30...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...lled-ankle-not-for-weak-stomachs.77133/page-2
> 
> Is this it? Cruise past the feet pics  to post # 30...


 Not that one Gamma, it used a sheet of metal roofing in a u shape.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 18, 2012)

Im looking at putting in a Chute this Summer. Gonna take out the glass block window by the 30 and put in a Door/Coal Door, in its place..

Looking forward to your findings. Do you already have a door or place to bring wood in? Other than the basement steps?


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2012)

Pellet guy used metal roofing:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-stove-and-pellet-chute.20849/
or this discussion?
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-slide.35524/
and here's one from the wayback machine:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/made-a-log-chute.3848/


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you begreen, looks like I'll get some measurements then build one for the fall.

zap


----------

